# Sir Frank must be hurting for cash...



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

No HP, no BMW...

Narain Karthikeyan and Nicolas Kiesa have emerged as the favourites to land the third driver role at Williams next year.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Yep. The new engine contract has to be the most painful of them all.

However, they did get some money back when Button bought himself out of his deal with Williams.

If they do benefit from Cosworth's experience with V8 engine building, and get some results, this may help.

I am hopeful for Nico and Mark, but not holding my breath. I see a difficult campaign ahead for the team next year.


.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Have they even lined up a new title sponsor for next year?


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Not that I recall seeing...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Bridgestone/Firestone, I believe.


.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Here's a guess at the new look for Williams:


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

And yes, that's pretty accurate...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Bridgestone rubber.


.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, Karthikeyan had his test for the Williams 3rd seat today. Not too shabby! Nico better watch out! 

Jerez - 7/12/05
1. F. Montagny - Renault - 1'19"468 (+0"000) - 103 laps
2. M. Gene - Ferrari - 1'19"687 (+0"219) - 83 laps
3. H. Kovalainen - Renault - 1'19"809 (+0"341) - 118 laps
4. A. Davidson - Honda - 1'20"144 (+0"676) - 103 laps
5. N. Karthikeyan - Williams Cosworth - 1'20"291 (+0"823) - 49 laps
6. P. de la Rosa - McLaren Mercedes - 1'20"369 (+0"901) - 102 laps
7. R. Schumacher - Toyota - 1'20"454 (+0"986) - 65 laps
8. C. Klien - Red Bull Cosworth - 1'20"581 (+1"113) - 70 laps
9. N. Rosberg - Williams Cosworth - 1'20"644 (+1"176) - 62 laps
10. G. Paffett - McLaren Mercedes - 1'20"760 (+1"292) - 66 laps
11. L. Badoer - Ferrari - 1'20"845 (+1"377) - 39 laps
12. J. Rossiter - Honda - 1'20"978 (+1"510) - 81 laps
13. R. Briscoe - Toyota - 1'21"211 (+1"743) - 78 laps
14. T. Biagi - Midland Toyota - 1'21"878 (+2"410) - 90 laps
15. C. Albers - Midland Toyota - 1'23"203 (+3"735) - 52 laps


----------



## coelacanth (Jul 5, 2005)

racerdave said:


> Here's a guess at the new look for Williams:


That's the interim livery until they unveil the "official" 2006 livery.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Reminds me of an old Tyrell.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Mr. E said:


> Have they even lined up a new title sponsor for next year?


 :rofl: Crap.

When I posted my reply to your post (Bridgestone), it was because I read your questions as "tire" sponsor for next year. uch:

No main sponsor for Williams has been announced yet.

Main sponsors for 2006:

Renault: Mild Seven
McLaren: none
Ferrari: Marlboro
Toyota: Panasonic
Williams: none
Honda: Lucky Strike
Red Bull: Red Bull
BMW Sauber: Petronas 
MF1: none
Toro Rosso: Red Bull

However, Frank made some cash last week by selling 20 of his old F1 cars, including the car that Nigel Mansell won the driver's world championship in 1992, and the car that Damon Hill won the 1996 championship with. Also sold, was Hill's 1994 car that was involved in that historic shunt with Spoonface (Australia).

The cars were supposed to go to auction, but were bought up before ever making it to the block.

.


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

Williams just signed Philips as a sponsor.

NK is not bad...people think just because he is Indian and a former pay-Jordan driver that he must be awful. He is quick, but sometimes wild.

Their interim livery is gorgeous. More info:
"carries the white flying chevrons and white nose flash that graced Frank Williams' cars in the late 1960's and the early 1970's prior to the formation of Williams Grand Prix Engineering in 1977."


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

It is unclear if PHILIPS will be the main sponsor or not. They are sponsoring PHILIPS shavers (for men), but the hope is that it will turn into something bigger (€€€€).


.


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

It is definitely not a title sponsorship.

BTW, for some reason a large part of me is routing more for Frank than BMW. The Williams' team story is a great one and I can't help but feel they have a lot more soul than the BMW team.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

#98 said:


> BTW, for some reason a large part of me is routing more for Frank than BMW. The Williams' team story is a great one and I can't help but feel they have a lot more soul than the BMW team.


:stupid:

I also want to see Cosworth be a match for all the high-$$ factory engines. Maybe wishful thinking, but I'd like to see them do well.


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

I think the Cosworth engines will be a match for the factory engines. Why?

1. Their V10s last year were powering the Red Bull cars which frequently outperformed the big budget teams.

2. They have a massive history of building V8s.

3. They were one of the first to have their V8s on the rack.

4. Even if they're not as good everything comes down to aero and mechanical these days. Williams are masterful at mechanical grip...struggled of late with aero, but with their new wind tunnel I'm hoping for better.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I think that #2 on your list may be a key for Williams this.


.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Patrick said:


> I think that #2 on your list may be a key for Williams this.
> 
> .


True, but one can't discount all the CART and IRL experience of Toyota and Honda, either. While neither of those engines rev to F1 levels (IRL is rev-limited by the series, CART did not allow pneumatic valves), that still accounts for many years of recent V8 experience by Honda and Toyota.

That said, the Cosworths were a match for all of those engines, from the CART era to the more recent IRL era with the Chevy-badged Cosworth.

I expect -- and hope -- that Cosworth will do the same in F1 too. They shouldn't have to be a "second rate" engine just because they don't have major mfg backing. It's not like they're Judd or Hart or something. They have a history of success.


----------

